# HD or Bad X-Rays?



## mommyofmia (Dec 11, 2013)

My little girl (2) was diagnosed with probable bilateral HD yesterday. I have read up on proper positioning of x-rays (thanks for the Leerburg link) and it looks like these x-rays would qualify as poor positioning. I pray that it is a misdiagnosis due to poor positioning. Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the positioning is certainly not great....but the right femoral head is pretty misshapen too....not good hips by any means....I would certainly want to have them positioned more correctly and evaluated by a board certified radiologist as to exactly how bad they are and what your options are...there is some socket which is a good thing, but the heads are not good....

sorry - it sucks..... :hugs:

Lee


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think the xrays are the best, but that definitely looks like HD to me. Really sorry


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Agreed with the first two. Right hip to me looks worse due to the socket, but left hip is pretty loose. 

Correct positioning can help you get the xrays looked at and graded, but won't change the outcome. Could also help with options for treatment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get a 2nd or 3rd opinion.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The positioning isn't great, but it isn't horrible either. Regardless the positioning on the x-rays wouldn't change the results. The femoral heads are misshapen and there is significant arthritic change. Definitely HD. OFA would probably rate as "moderate" HD.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

When the hips are bad enough, positioning isn't really an issue... you can often tell either way. So sorry for the crappy news.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is a lot that can be done to help and your dog may never suffer from those hips.

We have a number of threads discussing management of dogs with HD - don't have time to link to them right now but hopefully someone who does, will.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree with Nancy: that is clearly HD but can hopefully be managed. Rafi is 7.5 and came to me with HD 6 years ago. He is doing great without any surgical intervention, just supplements, keeping him lean and doing daily, lower impact exercise.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

mommyofmia said:


> My little girl (2) was diagnosed with probable bilateral HD yesterday. I have read up on proper positioning of x-rays (thanks for the Leerburg link) and it looks like these x-rays would qualify as poor positioning. I pray that it is a misdiagnosis due to poor positioning. Any opinions appreciated.


There is slight rotation in the positioning (overall rotation ever so slightly right, and the right leg not internally rotated to the same degree as the left, showing more of the "lesser trochanter" on the right).

However, despite the ever so slight rotation, there is not good coverage of the femoral heads. A straighter x-ray would not improve that, but may make a very slight difference in the % coverage number. Still, not so good. I've seen a lot worse, though I work with people in radiology, not dogs. Your Penn-Hip certified vet is the best resource.

Good luck!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Unfortunately the hips would not clear certification , even if another , better positioned view were taken. There seems to be quit a bit of remodelling on the femoral heads . 
Look into preventive damage control to avoid arthritis.


----------



## mommyofmia (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the helpful responses. Of course it's not what I "wanted" to hear -- I hoped everyone would say the x-rays were awful so can't diagnose from them....but unfortunately not the case.  So I need to face reality and learn how to manage it.
My girl is not exhibiting much symptom-wise. The average person would not be able to tell, i.e., she is not limping. Her trainer who is a GSD expert has seen her in action and was in shock at the diagnosis. I happened to notice she was dragging one of her feet one day but even that was just for a few minutes. 
This is a nightmare for me, I've been sleepless and sobbing the past couple of days. Any encouragement much appreciated. I will go back and read the suggested links re HD management.


----------



## mommyofmia (Dec 11, 2013)

Do you happen to know what level of HD Rafi was diagnosed with? Mia's radiology report came back as "moderate". Your post gives me hope.
How much and what type of exercise do you do?




BowWowMeow said:


> I agree with Nancy: that is clearly HD but can hopefully be managed. Rafi is 7.5 and came to me with HD 6 years ago. He is doing great without any surgical intervention, just supplements, keeping him lean and doing daily, lower impact exercise.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have never had him x-rayed. The vet who spayed him (before I adopted him) noticed it and when I got him he had little muscle mass in his hip area, his hips clicked (from inflammation) whenever he got up from lying down, he had trouble not falling down the stairs and slipped on the wood floors. Now, 6 years later, he does none of that. 

Two vets have recently told me that is doing phenomenally well. He also has an old injury to his shoulder (that he also came with), and elbow and carpal problems. None of this slows him down at all. 

I have walked him 4 to 6 miles a day for 6 years. We do 2 to 3 walks/day and one is 3-4 miles with 2 miles off leash. I let him chase bunnies and throw the ball for him some but try to limit the bouncing (think Tigger in a dog suit and you'll be picturing Rafi). In the summer I swim him. We also do hiking and snow shoeing. I try to limit a lot of high impact exercise. We do run together some (off road only) but no more than a mile a day. He can easily do a 7-10 mile hike even now. 

Over the years I have added more supplements to his regime as needed. He also get acupuncture every month or two.


----------

